# Thinking of doing a research paper on the AuSable, any ideas for source material?



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

The paper is for my HST300 class, and will be around 20-25 pages. I plan to follow the commercialization of the river through logging, damming, and finally the reassessment of it as something to be preserved(stocking programs, increased regs. etc.) The river's chief values have been it's fisheries, an artery of commerce, and a source of cheap clean power. Primarily my interest lies in the evolution of attitudes towards the river as a commodity. This is a broad net I'll probably have to narrow my focus considerably. 
The idea came to me when I started doing a little researching into the stocking databases for lakes and rivers a few months back. I found that many of the species I always thought were native...turned out to be planted years ago.
I've done little research so far, so my very brief assessment could turn out to be completely wrong. 
What I'm really worried about is not having enough source material both primary and secondary. That is why I've turned to the MS forum. I'm looking for any kind of newspapers, libraries, magazines, books, articles, and a good place to start with the DNR. Also have there been any flashpoint events in the river's history? 
I have family in Iosco, and if it turns out that this paper is doable that will be my home base for research.
The real task after finding enough sources will be not to get too bogged down in the overall health of the river because I'm no biologist.
Any help is much appreciated...and if I can do a lot of my research in an area that just happens to get a decent run of steel; that's a nice bonus.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

http://www.ausablerivercenter.org/

http://www.huronpines.org/


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Where do you go to school?


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

DNR Au Sable River Assessment.....
http://www.michigandnr.com/PUBLICATIONS/PDFS/ifr/ifrlibra/Special/Reports/sr26.pdf


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Iosco County Historical Society 989 362-8911. Also I know that there is an AuSable River Conservancy Group. You can Goggle that, they might be able to help.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Look for _The Old Au Sable _by Hazen Miller. Very nice survey of the river's development over the 19th and 20th centuries, with an emphasis on recreational fishing. Not a scholarly work, but well documented, and 
the references should put you on to some primary sources.

You mentioned heading to Iosco. You might also want to pay the Crawford county historical society in Grayling a visit. I've done some research there and their resources are great. Very helpful people too. (plus, a trip to Grayling is fun any time of the year)

Re the commodification of the river, you may also want to take a look at the development of recreational canoeing. That was actively promoted by Grayling area merchants in particular, and the annual canoe marathon was a part of that effort. And there definately have been "flash points" between canoeists and fishermen.

You may have dug some of this up through your own library, but if not, it might be worth taking a trip to Ann Arbor or getting some things through ILL: 
http://mirlyn.lib.umich.edu/Search/Home?checkspelling=true&inst=all&lookfor=Au+Sable+River&type=all&submit=Find&use_dismax=1


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a lot of info at the Clarke Historical Library on the campus of CMU. I spent many hours in there when I was writing a paper on the History of Lumbering in MI. Also, see if your university can get you access to www.jstor.org. You will find pleanty of primary source documents at both. Good luck. Also, if you end up doing this paper I would like to read it, if you are willing to share it.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

University of Michigan Institute for Fisheries Research. Or you could talk to just about any biologist from the DNR for info on the fishing side of things.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm at Oakland University history major/english minor, and ideally going into the STEP program next year. Yes, I have access to JSTOR and a bunch of other databases etc. etc. Classes started last week, so I've been trying to think of good topics.
I'll keep you guys posted on my progress. If all turns out well in early April I'll have a polished and well researched paper for those interested.


----------



## Steel-er (Dec 20, 2010)

I just finished a research paper about the Grand River last semester. One thing you could incorporate into your essay is about non-point source pollution; such as runoff. You could implement ideas such as repairing Riparian Zones, impermeable pavements, along with storm-water drainage systems. Your welcome to PM me for any ideas and information.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

obviously, the internet is a great resource. but check in the county records/clerks buildings through crawford, isosco, alcona, oscoda counties and libraries in towns along the river. doing some general research on michigan logging will provide you with some substantial info on the topic as the AuSable played a very key role in michigan's logging era, possibly cover some of the history of the original logging camps throughout the area, maybe covering why stuff is the way it is, which im sure you've already planned, but maybe stuff like smith creek below Alcona(bamfield) dam was named after the Smith lumber camp which was the first lumber camp in the Cutisville area. Not to focus too much on logging history, but there's a ton of it there and a lot of it has contributed and played a huge part in the way stuff was and is in that area. Consumer's energy provides a fair ammount of history on each of the dams along the AuSable. I've done a fair ammount of research on the river, dams, and the logging history just for my own knowledge due to the roles a number of my family members played in the building of the dams, the logging industry and as fishing guides way back when. And can talk on and on about it for a while, feel free to ask any questions if you think I may be of any help.

I look forward to reading your paper if you make it available for other's to read.

a cool page I found once on some logging info:
http://nvance.tripod.com/Alclumber.html

-Zach


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

If you do decide to do this paper, I, for one, would be interested in seeing it. I bet it turns out pretty interesting.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

toto said:


> If you do decide to do this paper, I, for one, would be interested in seeing it. I bet it turns out pretty interesting.


I'd like to see it too.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

_The Old Au Sable_ by Neil Thornton. Neil has written a few other books on local history as well. This book covers Au Sable history from roughly 1700's to the 1950's.

_Hale and up the tracks_ by Jean Bell (she's also my aunt)
She scanned my 36" wide panoramic view of Bamfield (Alcona) Dam as it was being built in 1923 for her book.
Once the photo was resized for the book, it lost most of all thel detail so it wasn't used.
No photo credit for me. Boohoo LOL.



When searching the web, make sure the content is from the Michigan river, and not the one of the same name
in New York.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Going to be hitting some libraries and historical societies in Iosco and Grayling. 
Also picked up "The Old AuSable" by Hazen Miller, and am in contact with a historian at consumers energy.
Waiting to here back from a librarian at The Bentley in Ann Arbor because they have two collections I need to research.
Hopefully I can start narrowing my focus once I wade into the stacks.
Still very interested in the damming of the river, and how integral it was in powering the state. The historical roots of gear restricted waters on the AuSable is another theme I'm considering.

Anyone live in Iosco? I have a question about an unmentionable that I'd like to fish while in my off time, but I'm pretty sure what the answer will be...frozen. 
Will probably end up trying my luck somewhere below the foote.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

toto said:


> If you do decide to do this paper, I, for one, would be interested in seeing it. I bet it turns out pretty interesting.


 




Absolutely!! We'll be waiting patiently.

I think you will find your research on the Au Sable to be very interesting. Good luck.


----------

